# Newbie hoping to wildcamp on Skye



## mmkeyes (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm brand new to motorhomes, but will be visiting Scotland for a week in April with my husband and two sisters. I've been looking around the forums trying to learn all I can, but I still have a number of questions! Perhaps I shouldn't ask on the new members forum, but I'll give it a shot!

-With four of us, how often should we plan to need grey/black water dumping?
-We would like to wild camp every night, so we don't plan to go to campgrounds to sleep. Is there a fee we pay to campgrounds for dumping grey/black water? Or do we have to pay the full fee?
-We are hoping to make our wild camp stops near to Glen Coe, the Quiraing, and the Fairy Pools. Can anyone recommend good locations to wild camp somewhat near to those sites? 

Thank you so much! Glad to be here learning from all you seasoned campers!


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun



:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::scooter::drive::goodluck:


----------



## davengf (Feb 9, 2016)

The road to the Fairy Pools has a few parking areas that are often used by camper vans, nicely set back and no hassle. I've stayed in them & been fine. 
If you carry on down the road there is a Youth Hostel and you eventually get to Glenbrittle campsite - which has good facilities and is in a great location. 
Even though I mainly wildcamp, I do stay at campsites every so often and the site at Glenbrittle is one of my favourites. 

If you fancy a nice flattish stroll, there is a good walk along the south-ish coast of Loch Brittle which is a bit of a gem.

Enjoy!


----------



## Obanboy666 (Feb 9, 2016)

Certain but not all Camping & Caravan Club sites have motorhome service points and allow you to empty & fill up water etc as well as use the shower facilities etc. They charge £7.20.
The club site on Skye doesn't allow this but the club sites at Glencoe, Oban and Dingwall do as well as many others.
I personnelly have stopped at smaller commercial sites and asked to empty waste water and fill up and offered to pay.
To date I haven't been charged and have never been refused.
Best suggestion is become a full member which will give you access to the poi's for wild camps, toilets and taps.
Well worth the small joining fee imho.


----------



## Scampi30 (Feb 9, 2016)

*Camoing on Skye*



davengf said:


> The road to the Fairy Pools has a few parking areas that are often used by camper vans, nicely set back and no hassle. I've stayed in them & been fine.
> If you carry on down the road there is a Youth Hostel and you eventually get to Glenbrittle campsite - which has good facilities and is in a great location.
> Even though I mainly wildcamp, I do stay at campsites every so often and the site at Glenbrittle is one of my favourites.
> 
> ...



Hi Welcome,
 Skye is a wonderfull place with many places to wildcamp some marked on this site, but, with 4 people onboard you are going tohave to use campsites to empty black water at least every third day. There is now an agreement to allow wildcampers to empty their black waste at the C&CC for I think £6/7 dont know about the CC. There is also a small campsight at Slighan about half the price of the others indeed Scotland has quite a few campsites which don't have the facilities but you can stay overnite for a good price. Hope you enjoy and the weather is fair and the midges scarce.
Jim


----------



## Yogihughes (Feb 9, 2016)

You will have received lots of help already on here but for a very reasonable annual charge you will have access to more sites that you can "shake a stick at".
There is a wealth of information to full members and the cost will be recompensed after 1 night's wildcamping.
Others will be along shortly to give further advice, the only thing I can say is you will not be disappointed wherever you go in Scotland.
And, you will learn quickly, but never know Everything.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 9, 2016)

We tend to do 3 or 4 nights wilding then in farm site with electrics for one night so that SWMBO can use a hair dryer and we can empty everything and take on water. Club CL's typically cost £12 or £14, so it doesn't break the bank once or twice a week.


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the site. Water depends obviously on both tank size and usage, but you may find you need to empty/fill every 2nd or 3rd day. Join the Caravan Club and use their CL sites for an overnight, typically £10/12 per night.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Feb 9, 2016)

Welcome to the forum:lol-053:


----------

